# Lawyer in Durban



## Anniemae (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi,

I am currently in need of an attorney to follow up a PR application that has delayed for three years. Not sure if the rules allow me to ask if anyone can recommend an affordable attorney in Durban (would this be tantamount to advertising?). The ones I have contacted are requesting high fees and most online search hits bring up Jozzie and Cape Town.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jb1970s (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi,

I don't think you need a lawyer for matters related to PR when dealing with Home Affairs. Why don't you elaborate further on what category you applied for, was it submitted via Home Affairs? Etc. Am sure you can get valuable help from members here.

God show you direction!



Anniemae said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently in need of an attorney to follow up a PR application that has delayed for three years. Not sure if the rules allow me to ask if anyone can recommend an affordable attorney in Durban (would this be tantamount to advertising?). The ones I have contacted are requesting high fees and most online search hits bring up Jozzie and Cape Town.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anniemae (Apr 21, 2017)

Jb1970s said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't think you need a lawyer for matters related to PR when dealing with Home Affairs. Why don't you elaborate further on what category you applied for, was it submitted via Home Affairs? Etc. Am sure you can get valuable help from members here.
> 
> God show you direction!


The PR (extraordinary skills) was applied for in 2014 (one of the first at VFS). Home Affairs has not responded accordingly to the queries sent to them so I figured I'd have to get an attorney to draft a letter of demand and do the follow up.


----------



## Jb1970s (Feb 16, 2017)

Have you tracked your application with VFS? Have you exhausted all your available resources on your side?



Anniemae said:


> The PR (extraordinary skills) was applied for in 2014 (one of the first at VFS). Home Affairs has not responded accordingly to the queries sent to them so I figured I'd have to get an attorney to draft a letter of demand and do the follow up.


----------



## Anniemae (Apr 21, 2017)

Jb1970s said:


> Have you tracked your application with VFS? Have you exhausted all your available resources on your side?


The application as per VFS is still pending at Home Affairs. There's only so much VFS can do as they are just an agency. Correspondence with Home Affairs has also hit a snag as they have failed to respond to queries sent to them.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

I also suggest you go for a lawyer. Unfortunately I do not know any immigration lawyers in Durban. Perhaps Legalman can assist you.


----------



## JojiMoyo (May 22, 2017)

Anniemae said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently in need of an attorney to follow up a PR application that has delayed for three years. Not sure if the rules allow me to ask if anyone can recommend an affordable attorney in Durban (would this be tantamount to advertising?). The ones I have contacted are requesting high fees and most online search hits bring up Jozzie and Cape Town.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Check this

"OUTSTANDING PERMANENT RESIDENCE VISAS

A problem that has been plaguing applicants for permanent residence and specifically in certain categories, in South Africa taking far too long has been written about in prior newsletters.

Interesting news is that the Department of Home Affairs recently made a media release which indicates that their “track and trace” system for these applications has technically failed.

The media release states that 4616 applications do not even appear on the track and trace system.

In respect of applicants for permanent residence who applied prior to the 2nd of June 2014 a dispensation has been made that if such persons electronically submit proof of lodgements of the applications prior to 2nd June 2014 and also submit a copy of the application that was lodged within 60 days from the date of the media release by the Director General of Home Affairs then those applications will be “fast tracked”. Hopefully this will ease the burden on the Department and bring to finality what must be rather stressful for the applicants, when the applications are finalised.

This does not detract from the fact that many applications continue to be refused on spurious or incorrect grounds and then an applicant who wishes to appeal or review that decision gets caught in the quagmire that exists in the adjudication of appeals and reviews.

Any clients who fall into the category of lodgement prior to 2nd June 2014 are free to contact the office for assistance.

The Department of Home Affairs has undertaken to endeavour to finalise these backlogged cases by the end of December 2017.

The date of deadline for the submission is 30 July 2017.


----------



## Anniemae (Apr 21, 2017)

JojiMoyo said:


> Check this
> 
> "OUTSTANDING PERMANENT RESIDENCE VISAS
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. My application was on 12th June 2014, o my name doesn't appear on the list. 
I am really in need of a lawyer to draft a letter of demand for me but at a reasonable cost. The quotes I keep getting are between R20,000 - R50,000, and that is just for a deposit!


----------



## TBJ (Jun 22, 2017)

Can l have your number


----------



## Anniemae (Apr 21, 2017)

TBJ said:


> Can l have your number


Is this with regard to legal assistance?


----------



## Anniemae (Apr 21, 2017)

Jb1970s said:


> Have you tracked your application with VFS? Have you exhausted all your available resources on your side?


I have called the DHA the helpline, emailed, got case numbers, etc.


----------



## teegombaz (Jul 19, 2017)

Anniemae said:


> I have called the DHA the helpline, emailed, got case numbers, etc.


Have you visited your office of application or escalated with the DG or DDG? Even social media like Facebook or Twitter @HomeAffairsSA can do wonders, previous minister used to respond almost immediately. 

A lot of applications fell through the cracks in 2014 before VFS came on board, lots of disgruntled DHA front office staff in my opinion, it was a very lucrative operation.

I too was in similar predicament it had only taken 8 months to finalize my application but nobody bothered to notify me or follow-up my enquiries, it took 2 years to get it.


----------



## Anniemae (Apr 21, 2017)

teegombaz said:


> Have you visited your office of application or escalated with the DG or DDG? Even social media like Facebook or Twitter @HomeAffairsSA can do wonders, previous minister used to respond almost immediately.
> 
> A lot of applications fell through the cracks in 2014 before VFS came on board, lots of disgruntled DHA front office staff in my opinion, it was a very lucrative operation.
> 
> I too was in similar predicament it had only taken 8 months to finalize my application but nobody bothered to notify me or follow-up my enquiries, it took 2 years to get it.


Thanks teegombaz. My application was actually one of the first via VFS. I'll try twitter etc. Hope something gives.


----------

